# Catching a possible Flathead poacher! Hocking River



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey, guys, I was recently down in the Hocking hoping that the river species are waking up and getting ready to feed. Unfortunately, I had to cut the video short to show you some possible illegal activity. Make sure you stay vigilant in your waters and report any suspicious activity to the division of wildlife. Also, I will be doing a giveaway once I hit 500 subs. So share this video and subscribe! Tell me what you think I should add to my tackle box as well. I am always looking for proven lures to add to my collection!!! TIGHT LINES AND LETS GOO!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pull all of them or cut em...well the ones you can reach...I know it's not our place as fisherman to do that but sometimes the situation calls...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohio Regulations:

"Banklines or setlines may be used to catch turtles and fish. The name and address or customer identification number of the user must be attached to each line. The maximum is 50 lines, each having a single hook (not a treble hook). The lines must be attached to the shore above water, but not to a boat, dam, dock, pier, pole, rod, or wall."

Seems like the main issue is that they do not have their identification on it. Otherwise, assuming they are not using treble hooks, they are within the law. 

Calling the proper authorities was the right call versus taking matters into your own hands and cutting lines. You could then be arrested for destruction of property. Not worth it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> Ohio Regulations:
> 
> "Banklines or setlines may be used to catch turtles and fish. The name and address or customer identification number of the user must be attached to each line. The maximum is 50 lines, each having a single hook (not a treble hook). The lines must be attached to the shore above water, but not to a boat, dam, dock, pier, pole, rod, or wall."
> 
> ...


No ID at any line that I saw. So I reported it to the wildlife officer and he investigated it. I guess a researcher is doing a study on minnows and has minnow traps at the end of each one. I wouldn't have been bothered if they had tags and were legal lines.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> No ID at any line that I saw. So I reported it to the wildlife officer and he investigated it. I guess a researcher is doing a study on minnows and has minnow traps at the end of each one. I wouldn't have been bothered if they had tags and were legal lines.


I get worked up about the Hocking river especially that spot because it is very small and it could be ravaged really quickly. I found a few floating boxes with no id or tags and someone was trapping turtles illegally last fall.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So this is just an advertisement for a Youtube page. Nice.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> So this is just an advertisement for a Youtube page. Nice.


It is my way of expressing a report. More entertaining in my opinion. Stay tuned the rivers are starting to warm up!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think it's fine, as long as your not tatical selling me some tackle warehouse.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I enjoy seeing videos of local fishin. I search youtube all winter for videos on Piedmont, The Tusc., Hocking, Etc.... I'm not gonna subscribe cause I don't even have a login, but I love to watch and learn.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

maynard said:


> I enjoy seeing videos of local fishin. I search youtube all winter for videos on Piedmont, The Tusc., Hocking, Etc.... I'm not gonna subscribe cause I don't even have a login, but I love to watch and learn.


If you have a google account you automatically have a youtube account same credentials! thanks for watching and I hope you get into some fish this season!


----------

